# Warning about omnitrope



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Right the omnitrope must contain long acting slin. Im 11 weeks into prep so have alot of control over my day to day

I switched to hyge 3 weeks ago n have been happy as always. yhis morning I noticed half a cartridge omni in fridge

Shot 20iu pre fasted cardio today. My diet is same today as it has been last ten days. Ive just hypo for second time BS read 2.8. It happend at 13:30 also

Must be long acting like lantus or summit in there.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats 20iu liquid by the way so 2-3iu gh apparently


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sh1t

certainly not good at all


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got some in the red box not sure what country is suppose to be for I try upload pics, if it lets me.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah a lot of the omnitrope contained ghrp-6 last year - so a friend of a friend told me


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

topdog said:


> Just got some in the red box not sure what country is suppose to be for I try upload pics, if it lets me.


Should be in a white box..


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Goose said:


> Should be in a white box..


Yeah white/red. Won't let me upload!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goose said:


> Yeah a lot of the omnitrope contained ghrp-6 last year - so a friend of a friend told me


did he get it tested?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

hilly said:


> Right the omnitrope must contain long acting slin. Im 11 weeks into prep so have alot of control over my day to day
> 
> I switched to hyge 3 weeks ago n have been happy as always. yhis morning I noticed half a cartridge omni in fridge
> 
> ...


Do you think they do this in order to replicate the smell (I know that may sound odd lol)


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone seen these ones? was told these deffo fake/copies, anyone?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bail said:


> Do you think they do this in order to replicate the smell (I know that may sound odd lol)


The smell n fact weight will go up n youll look fuller. V dangerous tho


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

topdog said:


> anyone seen these ones? was told these deffo fake/copies, anyone?


Yes 100% fake. All Romanian written Omnitrope, Norditropin and Genotropin is fake. *Some contain insulin in high doses!*


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

SvenPowerH said:


> Yes 100% fake. All Romanian written Omnitrope, Norditropin and Genotropin is fake. *Some contain insulin in high doses!*


yes they come from eastern Europe and hyge asia ect,


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

The liquid ones have insulin in them, the freeze-dryed powder I'm not sure what's inside but definetly not HGH.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to be honest, stuff like this puts me off non pharma gh more and more

(And by non pharma gh I mean anything I haven't seen come out of a chemist with a prescription)


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Ruthless scammers are everywhere even in the generic business. In fact counterfeiting generics is much easier than human grade like omnitrope. So... be wary.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

so your saying omnitrope has insulin in it? thats pretty dangerous. I was going to switch from hydratropin to Omnitrope...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SvenPowerH said:


> Yes 100% fake. All Romanian written Omnitrope, Norditropin and Genotropin is fake. *Some contain insulin in high doses!*


Genotropin Go Quicks are too hard to copy at the moment. But sure they will at some point.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

trio said:


> so your saying omnitrope has insulin in it? thats pretty dangerous. I was going to switch from hydratropin to Omnitrope...


The counterfeit omnitrope, norditropin and genotropin have insulin in it. It usually is with romanian language and at accessible pricing. Truth be told, real european / us human grade HGH is very expensive at least 7$ / IU, the whole "stolen from hospital" story is bull****, the price in the pharmaceutical warehouses of Turkey (some of the cheapest place for HG european / us human grade) is around 8$ / IU of Norditropin or Genotropin. In Europe, where Omnitrope is mostly present, is at least 7-8 Eur / 1 IU. But pricing on black market right now for bulk is around 1.5 Euro to 2. How can that be possible? Easy.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahh right. The reasonable price im seeing for Omnitrope is 3 Euro/ 1 IU. What are the tell tale signs its fake, just the romanian writing all over the box?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> The counterfeit omnitrope, norditropin and genotropin have insulin in it. It usually is with romanian language and at accessible pricing. Truth be told, real european / us human grade HGH is very expensive at least 7$ / IU, the whole "stolen from hospital" story is bull****, the price in the pharmaceutical warehouses of Turkey (some of the cheapest place for HG european / us human grade) is around 8$ / IU of Norditropin or Genotropin. In Europe, where Omnitrope is mostly present, is at least 7-8 Eur / 1 IU. But pricing on black market right now for bulk is around 1.5 Euro to 2. How can that be possible? Easy.


the GoQuick Genotropin pens which Clubber is on about would be virtually impossible to fake due to the complexity of the pen, the cartridges however i would agree are easily faked.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the GoQuick Genotropin pens which Clubber is on about would be virtually impossible to fake due to the complexity of the pen, the cartridges however i would agree are easily faked.


I'm having information exclusively about cartridges, like this:



















*Both this are 100% fake and contain insulin!.* Average price the fakes are sold is from 1.5 Eur to 3 Eur / 1IU. Its very easy (and dangerous) to test by doing a Accu-Chek on your BS few minutes after injecting the fake Omnitrope/Norditropin/Genotropin.

The same sources also carry the big variety of Bulgarian manufactured notorious fakes (winstrol desma, aburaihan testosterone, sustanon abbott packing, yellow top deca, naposim and many other) and Kitropin + Igtropin.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SvenPowerH said:


> I'm having information exclusively about cartridges, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agree these are the ones that i will not touch these days for the simple reason that they are easily faked......


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I had about 20 of the 'mini quick' pens, lovely bit of kit, but mine were only a couple of iu and worked out very expensive


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the GoQuick Genotropin pens which Clubber is on about would be virtually impossible to fake due to the complexity of the pen, the cartridges however i would agree are easily faked.


This is gd news as just orderd 2 to trial


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> I'm having information exclusively about cartridges, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried this omni last year and it hurt like fcuk then i jabbed it! Thought something was dodgy abou it!

This is what puts me off using GH as so much fake stuff out there!


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> i tried this omni last year and it hurt like fcuk then i jabbed it! Thought something was dodgy abou it!
> 
> This is what puts me off using GH as so much fake stuff out there!


Liam I can confirm this hurt like a mother ****er, they burn when injecting but the new batches of counterfeits are more diluted or better faked that don't hurt as much but still do.

Without much effort, look at this picture, I was offered this last time I was in China at a local domain dedicated Fair.



I'll keep you posted in case I have news.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SvenPowerH said:


> Liam I can confirm this hurt like a mother ****er, they burn when injecting but the new batches of counterfeits are more diluted or better faked that don't hurt as much but still do.
> 
> Without much effort, look at this picture, I was offered this last time I was in China at a local domain dedicated Fair.
> 
> ...


Yep it hurt a fcuking lot! Think if i do try GH again it'll be Hyge or have they been rumbled again?


----------



## ellpev2305 (May 28, 2014)

Now then Hilly. Its Elliot from Sunderland. How's it going my mate I live in Hong Kong now bro. I havn't got a clue how to work this forum lol. Do me a favour private message me you email address bro.

Cheers Ell


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ellpev2305 said:


> Now then Hilly. Its Elliot from Sunderland. How's it going my mate I live in Hong Kong now bro. I havn't got a clue how to work this forum lol. Do me a favour private message me you email address bro.
> 
> Cheers Ell


Yo bro. You won't be able to pm yet. U got instagram etc


----------



## blingbling (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got the same one mate! Do ya defo think its fake!?does yours have a smell to it?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> totally agree these are the ones that i will not touch these days for the simple reason that they are easily faked......


Ive seen many nord 10mg fakes but not the 15mg ones guess they will be next .

Omni have always been a target from the start ,,, Poland im told

Genotropin pens ive used and still do and had great results with so far , so as said looks like they dont copy the more complicated pens


----------



## blingbling (Aug 8, 2014)

As said I've bought four boxes of omnitrope from my local gym he

Sells to all the lads and has no complaints,its Romanian tho,r they always hundred percent fake,as surely there's real ones out there as to fake them!!!(copy)???????wot country's can u buy GH over the counter,feel a holiday coming on sick of not knowing wot I'm getting.thanks


----------



## blingbling (Aug 8, 2014)

Wot country's can u buy HGH over the counter?


----------



## blingbling (Aug 8, 2014)

I have these ones r they defo fake do ya think?


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

topdog said:


> anyone seen these ones? was told these deffo fake/copies, anyone?


I have these exact same ones. I have benme using them for a long while now. Am I in danger of having messed with my Insulin levels for good? Ive never gone into hypo but I seem to be tired alot lately. This has me worried. Are these definitely fakes? (white and blue box)


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

SvenPowerH said:


> I'm having information exclusively about cartridges, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the top one, get it from the guy at gym and alot of people there use it and have no complaints.

I have been using it for past month now and look fuller and feel good. Bloody expensive though lol


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

walton21 said:


> I use the top one, get it from the guy at gym and alot of people there use it and have no complaints.
> 
> I have been using it for past month now and look fuller and feel good. Bloody expensive though lol


can you discuss prices on here?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

adsh89 said:


> can you discuss prices on here?


Im not too sure if someone confirms then ill say what I pay but if not ill keep stum lol


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

walton21 said:


> Im not too sure if someone confirms then ill say what I pay but if not ill keep stum lol


haha thank you..im new to these forums..all i know is that the omnitrope i can get hold of is the one in the blue and white box and is quite cheap..makes me worry slightly


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

adsh89 said:


> haha thank you..im new to these forums..all i know is that the omnitrope i can get hold of is the one in the blue and white box and is quite cheap..makes me worry slightly


The one I get is in the white and red box lasts 30 days depending on how much you have each day, I do 5 days on 2 off so lasts 6 weeks. But by time it comes up to me buying another lot I still have 2 weeks left so I double the dose for the last week lol


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

What do you guys make of these? Real/Fake? First time I've seen them in a box that opens like this?


----------



## staybig (Mar 19, 2015)

This is the real Omnitrope from east Europe.The inside plastic form must to have concentric circle on it and the 10mg version have silver top and the 5mg version have golden top.
View attachment 171081
View attachment 171082
View attachment 171083
View attachment 171084
View attachment 171085
View attachment 171086
View attachment 171087
View attachment 171088


----------



## avav1305 (Mar 20, 2012)

I use this Omnitrope and it is good. Vidid dreams and sleepy during the day is a good sign.


----------



## adsh89 (Apr 26, 2015)

Can prices be discussed anywhere guys? Not looking to buy just curious as to what the real should roughly cost? Apologies if against forum rules - I'm not so sure? Thanks guys


----------



## staybig (Mar 19, 2015)

View attachment 171147
View attachment 171148
View attachment 171149


----------



## staybig (Mar 19, 2015)

i tried to post here some pictures with real east europe omnitrope but my picture wasn't showed, i don't know why.


----------



## staybig (Mar 19, 2015)

This is the real east Europe Omnitrope


----------



## staybig (Mar 19, 2015)

All the Omnitrope pictures i have seen here is counterfait it can contains somatotropin inside in low dose maybe 5-10UI instead 30UI ,or it can contain nothing.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Pics below are what you should be looking for in the UK.

This is 100% Pharma grade.

5 vials to a box, not the singles that have been seen in the previous pics.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

dt36 said:


> Pics below are what you should be looking for in the UK.
> 
> This is 100% Pharma grade.
> 
> ...


If only I could get hold of that lol

Ill just have to stick with the one im using for now lol


----------



## CaKid (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey topdog! (or anyone with sound info plz) I bought hg in the white box (blue ink) exactly the same as these pix. What's the conclusion re fake or not? I'm just about to buy more so any help will be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## CaKid (Jun 4, 2015)

hello dt36! I bought white box/blue ink as shown in other posts. Is that deffo deffo fake? And is there a way of getting the genuine gear plz?


----------



## avav1305 (Mar 20, 2012)

CaKid said:


> hello dt36! I bought white box/blue ink as shown in other posts. Is that deffo deffo fake? And is there a way of getting the genuine gear plz?


I had a blood test and use the white box/blue ink. 4iu daily, blood test showed 350 IGF.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't speak for the content in the other pics or what quality they are. However, I can vouch for the GH in the pic I posted up, in that it is without a doubt 100% pharmacy grade as prescribed in the UK.

I can probably take some more detailed pictures or close ups if anyone is interested in about 10 days time when I'm back home.


----------



## staybig (Mar 19, 2015)

I can post here some pics with real Omnitrope from east Europe but the moderators i think remove it always.Can they tell me why??


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> Yes 100% fake. All Romanian written Omnitrope, Norditropin and Genotropin is fake. *Some contain insulin in high doses!*


How about these?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> How about these?
> View attachment 173350


Fake 200%


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Goose said:


> Fake 200%


FFS


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Are you sure? Obviously i Cant name who i got them off and i wouldn't but if i did then it would make you reconsider you're answer as they are well known in the industry.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Are you sure? Obviously i Cant name who i got them off and i wouldn't but if i did then it would make you reconsider you're answer as they are well known in the industry.


Big names in the bodybuilding industry doesn't mean anything tbh. I know some big names, and turns out they don't know as much as they think, but everyone believes them due to their ranking in the industry.

Ive seen those ones you show a picture of faked in the thousands. Without using and testing yours, could never be sure but I wouldn't touch them personally.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Goose said:


> Big names in the bodybuilding industry doesn't mean anything tbh. I know some big names, and turns out they don't know as much as they think, but everyone believes them due to their ranking in the industry.
> 
> Ive seen those ones you show a picture of faked in the thousands. Without using and testing yours, could never be sure but I wouldn't touch them personally.


How can you test to show if its hgh or insulin, my concern is if it is insulin i jab should i have some simplex sugars close by to counter it?


----------

